

Mysql web reporting  - laruellef

looking for a neat and simple to setup web-based reporting tool for a mysql backend,
with custom report and graph capbilities...
preferably java / groovy / grails based.
Recommendations?
======
EPiXNiCROS
Pentaho <http://www.pentaho.com>

